# Chocolate-chip Hedgehog!



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

We baked hedgehog-shaped chocolate-chip cookies the other day


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Cuuuuute! And yummy looking - makin' me hungry :lol: 

Waiiiiit, does this mean you have... a hedgehog cookie cutter?! Where oh where did you get it? I would love one!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

how cute!!!!! We use to have a cookie cutter of a hedgehog when I was really little. To bad we did not have it now...


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Super cute!  ....But I'd feel bad eating it :roll: .


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes we have a hedgie cookie-cutter! We got ours new from eBay quite cheap . They probably would have turned out better if we weren't in such a rush to make them ... but I couldn't help myself, I got a little "hedgie happy" the more I cut out, XD.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Those are really cute, but now you've made me crave cookies! =D


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ikea also has a hedgie cookie cutter!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Too cute!! I think I'd have to eat the nose first. :shock: :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So cute! And, I agree, they're making me hungry!

So much cute hedgie stuff posted recently... my bank account is in trouble. :shock:


----------

